# [video] Dennis Strehlau Saving His Cube!



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 18, 2009)

Dennis Strehlau (me) saving his cube. My twin brother was playing and not really careful, so i had to use my universal remote control
Have Fun and comment!






Greetings...Dennis


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 18, 2009)

Haha, that's some sweet editing there. Although the crash at the end kind of gave it away...


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 18, 2009)

the cube suddenly dissappears at 0:56


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 18, 2009)

How good is your twin brother at blindsolving?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> the cube suddenly dissappears at 0:56



The remote has a downside xD


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 18, 2009)

Lol nice editing


----------



## qqwref (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice editing. Is your twin brother any good at cubing? BLD? Could you please film a team blindfold with him?


----------



## Berry (Jun 18, 2009)

Very nice! How long did it take you to edit this?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2009)

There's two of you? : / No there isn't... ^^


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 18, 2009)

I think it's twice him. =)


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jun 18, 2009)

Click. lolz


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 18, 2009)

I second the team blindfold idea

It makes me want to download After effects again and reinstall windows

I'm not a pirate, I got a license from my school for use in second or third year. I can also get windows xp and up (including 7 as soon as it's out), and lot's of other software (then only software I should use at school I have had to pay for right now is office, OPENOFFICE FTW!)


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 18, 2009)

Berry said:


> Very nice! How long did it take you to edit this?



It's my 2nd day with Adobe After Effects and it took my aboout 2 hours

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## luke1984 (Jun 18, 2009)

Very nice editing!

I think I know how to do this.
I've spent a lot of hours figuring out after effects and I'm really really impressed with what it can do. It's a pretty expensive piece of software though.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> I think it's twice him. =)


Oh really? You might just want to highlight my previous post...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 18, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> I think it's twice him. =)



That's what I was thinking, but it could be his twin.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 19, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's twice him. =)
> ...



Maybe, who knows


----------



## Erik (Jun 19, 2009)

Get your a** on ICQ or MSN man  haven't seen you there in quite a while...


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 19, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's twice him. =)
> ...



I'm sorry not to highlight every page while I'm surfing. If you've made some linebreaks it would have been obvious..


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 19, 2009)

Am I the only one that for a second, thought that the title was "DENNIS STREHLAU *SHAVING* HIS CUBE!!!!!!!!!!?

I was expecting a video with an electric razor where you shave the crap out of a cube... but then I got this


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 20, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Am I the only one that for a second, thought that the title was "DENNIS STREHLAU *SHAVING* HIS CUBE!!!!!!!!!!?



Yes. Yes indeed.


----------



## Poke (Jun 20, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one that for a second, thought that the title was "DENNIS STREHLAU *SHAVING* HIS CUBE!!!!!!!!!!?
> ...


 
No. No Indeed.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 20, 2009)

I propose a WCA-ban for both of you! With this much advantages there is no way we can ever be sure that your solves were legal.

*Maybe one of you pretended to memo cubes while the other one actually solved them?
* Maybe you took hours, but rewound time?
* Maybe you used your other self as a scrambler?

The only way I could ever trust you again is if you send that universal control to me after you used it to "eradicate" your twin


----------



## veazer (Jun 20, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I propose a WCA-ban for both of you! With this much advantages there is no way we can ever be sure that your solves were legal.
> 
> *Maybe one of you pretended to memo cubes while the other one actually solved them?
> * Maybe you took hours, but rewound time?
> ...



I second that notion.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 20, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I propose a WCA-ban for both of you! With this much advantages there is no way we can ever be sure that your solves were legal.
> 
> *Maybe one of you pretended to memo cubes while the other one actually solved them?
> * Maybe you took hours, but rewound time?
> ...




NEVER!


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's twice him. =)
> ...


Someone just found out about spoiler tags I see.


----------

